# Will I go to hell for being New Age?



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

I think the God of Abraham Isaac and Jacob is evil and I don't like his ****ing North Korea style totalitarianism. So I decided to become New Age, because that God is better. But suppose I'm wrong and mean people like Pat Robertson are right. Will I go to hell?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

What is New Age?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JTHearts said:


> I think the God of Abraham Isaac and Jacob is evil and I don't like his ****ing North Korea style totalitarianism. So I decided to become New Age, because that God is better. But suppose I'm wrong and mean people like Pat Robertson are right. Will I go to hell?


Jesus is the ONLY way to avoid Hell.

John 14:6
Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."

It's His way or the highway. We choose to follow Him or not, whether we like the terms.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> JTHearts said:
> 
> 
> > I think the God of Abraham Isaac and Jacob is evil and I don't like his ****ing North Korea style totalitarianism. So I decided to become New Age, because that God is better. But suppose I'm wrong and mean people like Pat Robertson are right. Will I go to hell?
> ...


Sounds like extortion to me. I don't associate with terrorists


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

We're already in hell.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

If you're switching to a belief system whose God is "better," yet you're worried about going to Hell should that God not be as nice as you thought, you might need to work on your faith. :blank

Other people can tell you what they _believe_, but they cannot prove whether you're going to Hell or not. The only one who can figure that out with any certainty is you. (And yeah, this is where the atheists would chime in to say that even that cannot be proven, but this is the _Spiritual Support_ forum.) Basically, you have to take that leap and find out for yourself. :stu

If your main reason for choosing a religion is whether you're going to Hell or not, good luck finding one that will put your fears to rest...I also don't think those are the best terms on which to choose a religion, it's like your parents are divorcing and instead of living with the parent who treats you better, you have to live with the parent who will beat you least. :blank That is not a loving/trusting faith, it's a fearful/resentful faith. A healthy faith is not the lesser of two evils. It's supposed to be about comfort, not dread.

Also, "New Age" is an incredibly huge, diverse, umbrella term, so to say that you're "becoming New Age" isn't really saying much. It's like saying your ethnic background is "white." Maybe research the different religions/spiritualities that fit under the "New Age" umbrella and see which suits your existing beliefs best.

Hint--some of them don't even believe in Hell.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

NuthinSimple said:


> Sounds like extortion to me. I don't associate with terrorists


It is no different from a doctor saying that if you do not have treatment then there will be a bad outcome.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

hoddesdon said:


> It is no different from a doctor saying that if you do not have treatment then there will be a bad outcome.


There's evidence to support said outcome. On the other hand....


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Jesus is the ONLY way to avoid Hell.
> 
> John 14:6
> Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."
> ...


Well then it looks like I'll be going to hell because I actually have empathy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NuthinSimple said:


> Sounds like extortion to me. I don't associate with terrorists


 God does not tell His followers to become terrorists, thank you very much. :wtf


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I have no Idea what "new age is" but loving Jesus Christ and walking that path is the way to make it into heaven.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Bizarre said:


> I have no Idea what "new age is" but loving Jesus Christ and walking that path is the way to make it into heaven.


but what if Jesus Christ hates me and has proven that to me?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> but what if Jesus Christ hates me and has proven that to me?


Sorry, you feel this way, but Jesus Christ does not hate you or anyone. At the most he dislikes our poor choices and bad decisions.

John 3:16: "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."

- God gave us Jesus...and Jesus sacraficed by leaving heaven coming to earth, knowing he would be executed because they loved everyone. That includes you, me...and the next person.

0


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Bizarre said:


> Sorry, you feel this way, but Jesus Christ does not hate you or anyone. At the most he dislikes our poor choices and bad decisions.
> 
> John 3:16: "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."
> 
> ...


So it was a poor choice or bad decision of mine to be bullied by over 50 children at a Catholic school as a child?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> So it was a poor choice or bad decision of mine to be bullied by over 50 children at a Catholic school as a child?


lol...I don't think this is the area for debate and I am thinking that is what you want rather than support. 
*
To your question...*
I am going to say...yes. We all have decisions to make in life. If people bully you...its their decision (not an act of God). God gave us freedom of choice, otherwise we'd all be walking around like robots.

There is Heaven (God, Jesus, the Holy Spirit) Then there is Hell - Lucifer

With God there is no middle ground. You are either serving him or Lucifer. We like to think there is some grey area...but there isn't.

There are many times people have had a good life and a choice turns them off that path. Those decisions effect the life of others. That doesn't mean God doesn't love you.

When people go shoot up a building, they chose to do it. Just like there are people who are influenced by God because they want to please him and love him, there are people who want to please the devil. The devil only came to kill, steal and destroy. Perhaps you should blame him for some of your issues.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Bizarre said:


> lol...I don't think this is the area for debate and I am thinking that is what you want rather than support.
> *
> To your question...*
> I am going to say...yes. We all have decisions to make in life. If people bully you...its their decision (not an act of God). God gave us freedom of choice, otherwise we'd all be walking around like robots.
> ...


So I was serving lucifer by existing and not taking orders from my Christian tormentors?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> So I was serving lucifer by existing and not taking orders from my Christian tormentors?


You are not getting what I am putting down. I am not sure if it is intentional or not. You are comparing some Catholic school bullies to the whole of Christians and God. I was obviously referring to the bullies poor actions. However, I clearly cannot help you.

Perhaps try visiting a Christian Church if you want to learn more

Anyway, have a Good Day.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Royals said:


>


I shall burn in hell for all of eternity and it is the fault of Christians like that guy

By the way, what do you think of evil people like Pat Robertson? He is one of the main reasons I quit Christianity


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

JTHearts said:


> I shall burn in hell for all of eternity and it is the fault of Christians like that guy
> 
> By the way, what do you think of evil people like Pat Robertson? He is one of the main reasons I quit Christianity


Don't assume so much man. Jesus Chist can save you. Just accept it. Don't you want to be saved or not? Doubt, shame and guilt is all negative and from a negative source. God can make you a new person and transform you totally. I know myself that when the Holy Spirit is inside of me I am truelly changed.Save yourself. Others have to do it themselves also.

People like us only want to warn others and help them to get saved. Be thankful there's people out there who truelly care for your soul and love you!

It is not my job to condemn others, but ofcourse there's plenty of people who say one thing and do another. Just look at people's fruits, what they say and do. If you do what you say, and say what you do you can be trusted. If someone is not preaching biblical word and lies they cannot be trusted. So that's why we should only focus on God and listen to Him. The Holy Spirit also gives discernment of spirits, so that you can see who truelly is good or evil.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

JTHearts said:


> Well then it looks like I'll be going to hell because I actually have empathy.


Empathy? How does that square with being a neoconservative?


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Royals said:


> Don't assume so much man. Jesus Chist can save you. Just accept it. Don't you want to be saved or not? Doubt, shame and guilt is all negative and from a negative source. God can make you a new person and transform you totally. I know myself that when the Holy Spirit is inside of me I am truelly changed.Save yourself. Others have to do it themselves also.
> 
> People like us only want to warn others and help them to get saved. Be thankful there's people out there who truelly care for your soul and love you!
> 
> It is not my job to condemn others, but ofcourse there's plenty of people who say one thing and do another. Just look at people's fruits, what they say and do. If you do what you say, and say what you do you can be trusted. If someone is not preaching biblical word and lies they cannot be trusted. So that's why we should only focus on God and listen to Him. The Holy Spirit also gives discernment of spirits, so that you can see who truelly is good or evil.


But I get the feeling that since everybody else hates me, God probably does too, right? Christians don't love me. They have left me out just like everyone else has. I don't care about my soul.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

It's most important God loves you because you are His child. God loves us so much. "For God so LOVED the world He gave His only Son so that whoever believes in Him might be saved". There it is


----------



## Moondog (Nov 10, 2011)

I get why you feel turned off by Christianity based on your personal experiences and the fact that bible thumping, fear mongers like Pat Robertson hog the spotlight and profit off of distorting people's faith and attitudes. The quote "Jesus, save me from your followers," is pretty poignant here. 

Many people don't practice what they preach but will cling to anything they can use to condemn others. However, there are many Christians who actually do try to follow the path of Love, which was what Jesus was all about. You can't assume everything in the bible is correct nor should it all be taken literally because so much of it runs counter to Jesus's teachings and it was written by men years after Jesus's supposed death.

Something you might be interested in is a book called Power Through Constructive Thinking by Emmet Fox. It's his take that the main prayers and teachings in the bible are actually metaphors for how we must conduct our internal selves if we are to truly come to peace and manifest good things in our lives. He talks about things like how the word Sin originally meant "to miss the mark" and that when you sin you are being ineffective with your thoughts, which will no doubt lead to suffering (a sort of living hell, if you will). He isn't a materialist though as he believes that your prayers can be answered if you are effective in your thinking. 

He is a revolutionary thinker, in my humble opinion, though he probably wasn't the first to think of these things. He can be a little hokey at times in the way he describes things but he was writing about 100 years ago and was trying to make his writing accessible to the common man. His books are still used a lot in the AA program and I discovered him through my dad who managed to get and stay sober by reading him almost daily.


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> But suppose I'm wrong and mean people like Pat Robertson are right. Will I go to hell?


This is essentially a specific form of pascal's wager.
Suppose any one of the thousands of religions in the world are the real religion, and if you don't follow that particular religion, you go to hell.
Suppose the flying spaghetti monster is the one true god, and if you don't believe in him, you go to hell. 
Its a weak argument for believing in something, because you fear the consequences if you don't.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Where in the Bible does it say anyone "goes to" an ever-lasting hell(torment) anyway?


----------



## Ahyil Kawa (Dec 29, 2015)

New age is anti christ. The only way into the kingdom is through christ. So what do you think?


----------



## Ahyil Kawa (Dec 29, 2015)

Cashel said:


> What is New Age?


New age is the worship of "self" as God and the creator of your own destiny.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Ahyil Kawa said:


> New age is the worship of "self" as God and the creator of your own destiny.


Not really, but just a quick question, do you think suicide victims go to hell?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> but what if Jesus Christ hates me and has proven that to me?


Everybody has **** they have to deal with; the dynamics of one person's highs and lows may be more extreme than another's. God isn't saying "follow my rules or endure eternal suffering"; He's saying that if you want to be with Him, you'll show that by respecting the purpose He made you for (by not sinning), and He will save you. When you sin, you are expressing that you don't want to be with Him, so if you sin too much, He won't force you to be with Him in Heaven, which would cause Satan to take advantage of the situation and drag you to Hell, because Satan enjoys torturing people.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

New age isn't even new. It's spin off of Buddhist, Hindu, views. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Cashel said:


> What is New Age?


New Age is where you explore a spiritual side in the ways of meditation, chakras, pendulums, tarot, clairvoyance, runes etc.

I honestly think God or any higher being has more pressing issues in the world to contend with instead of our own petty issues.

Myself I follow Jesus but I don't go full on zealot by rules and teachings.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Let us not forget that Lucifer/Satan was one of God's angels.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes. The lord hates hipsters.


----------



## TheSadandtheLonely (Jan 13, 2016)

JTHearts said:


> Well then it looks like I'll be going to hell because I actually have empathy.


Become saved the only way to do that is to confess your sins unto Jesus, to pray the sinners' prayer. Jesus is the only way to heaven, doesn't matter if you do good deeds or not. It may seem unfair but actually it's better than having no way to paradise at all, it's quite easy.


----------



## TheSadandtheLonely (Jan 13, 2016)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Yes. The lord hates hipsters.


God loves all peoples, be they colored or not. Gay or straight, furry or furry hater, he loves all of his creations. God doesn't see you for what you are on the outside, he sees your soul, your real you and he finds you beautiful.  God hates but one thing and one thing ONLY, sin. My favorite saying from the bible is "Love the people, hate the sin."


----------



## TheSadandtheLonely (Jan 13, 2016)

dragonfruit said:


> Let us not forget that Lucifer/Satan was one of God's angels.


Let us also not forget that Satan hated the fact that he didn't rule heaven. And his followers supported him to over through God's position, they also hated that God was going to make us like him and give us souls. Now Satan rules over hell along with his fallen angel supporters.


----------



## TheSadandtheLonely (Jan 13, 2016)

sprinter said:


> Where in the Bible does it say anyone "goes to" an ever-lasting hell(torment) anyway?


If you don't accept Jesus Christ as savior then you will perish.


----------



## TheSadandtheLonely (Jan 13, 2016)

JTHearts said:


> But I get the feeling that since everybody else hates me, God probably does too, right? Christians don't love me. They have left me out just like everyone else has. I don't care about my soul.


God isn't human. Humans are misfortunante and riddled with sin my friend, God isn't. He is the very reason why humans exsist, like it or not God DOES love you. Those who claim to be Christian but act no different than someone who is not than they are not actual Christians at all. Please care for yourself and your soul, pay no mind to them and look to God for answers. I know you may feel ignored or even nonexsistant while praying to God, you must try to reach him as best as you can. He CAN hear you, but can YOU hear him? You must ready yourself for what God will give you. To not prepare means you arent trying to even get an answer. Please give God a chance, good will come to those patient enough to recieve it my friend. Please have hope, have faith in the lord. ^^


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

TheSadandtheLonely said:


> If you don't accept Jesus Christ as savior then you will perish.


I know, I was asking what scriptures describe an everlasting torment for the unrepentant? Romans 6:23 says..." For the wages of sin _is_ *death*; but the gift of God _is_ *eternal life *through Jesus Christ our Lord."


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

I have new age beliefs and I am bisexual but I still believe we will be ok if we keep Jesus the priority. Maybe he came here so people like me still have a chance.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> but what if Jesus Christ hates me and has proven that to me?


I know how you feel, I feel god has proven he doesn't like me much either.. :/


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

My friend, Jesus Christ is the WAY, the TRUTH, and the LIFE (John 14:6). When you die you will stand before God and give an account for your life (Hebrews 9:27). The New Age movement is about spirituality and how one is a God, a lie from the devil (Genesis 3:5). The New Age movement is repackaged Gnosticism. It is no different from what the early Christians in the first and second century were exposing the lies of Gnosticism (false knowledge). God doesn't control anyone, he gives everyone freewill. It is your choice to accept Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior or reject him and spend eternity in hell. God has given assurance to all men that Jesus Christ will come back and judge the world in righteousness by raising him from the dead. Satan is doing the most damage by leading people astray with the New Age movement, Astrology, Yoga, Eastern Mysticism, Tarot Cards, false gospels, religion etc. God wants to show you love and mercy, if you repent and turn to Christ (your only hope for salvation) you will spend eternity in heaven with God and be in His loving presence. But in hell you will be separated from all His goodness, mercy, love, and separated from God for all of eternity. But that is not His will for you (2 Peter 3:9), He loves you and wants you to be saved, you cannot save yourself. But if you die without Him and stand before God when you die, He will only see your good works as filthy rags (Isaiah 64:6). God does not negotiate with sinners, He is a just God, and He must do what is right, for God is no respecter of persons. We are never guaranteed tomorrow, life is like vapor one minute you're here the next minute you're gone. Today is the day of salvation, repent and turn to Christ!


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeHereNow said:


> I have new age beliefs and I am bisexual but I still believe we will be ok if we keep Jesus the priority. Maybe he came here so people like me still have a chance.


You have to be careful with the New Age beliefs, you cannot serve God and New Age (Matthew 6:24). The New Age movement will send you to hell, repent and turn to Christ.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Andres124 said:


> You have to be careful with the New Age beliefs, you cannot serve God and New Age (Matthew 6:24). The New Age movement will send you to hell, repent and turn to Christ.


"No one can serve two masters. Either you will hate the one and love the other, or you will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and money." Mathew 6:24

But it is one thing to have money and enjoy the food, for example, you buy with it.

You can have money but it must serve you, not you serve it.

It only applies if money (or sexuality or personal beliefs/experiences etc.) becomes the focus. God must be the focus and I admit it is a fine line but I do not want to start another debate like I did a couple weeks ago.

This is just my take on it and other people do not agree but that is OK.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeHereNow said:


> "No one can serve two masters. Either you will hate the one and love the other, or you will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and money." Mathew 6:24
> 
> But it is one thing to have money and enjoy the food, for example, you buy with it.
> 
> ...


My friend, the verse not only means money. But it also means for example, you cannot love the world and also love God (1 John 2:15), or love God and covet material goods. Do you see my point? and see that the verse could also be applied on other things besides money and yes money is one aspect.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> you will go to hell only if you believe in one


My friend, just because you don't believe in hell, it doesn't make it go away. Let me give you an example, if you were to walk on a freeway knowing their are cars, you wouldn't say I don't believe in the cars driving by on the freeway because you know that the instant you were to walk on the freeway you would be hit by a car. Do you consider yourself a good person?


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeHereNow said:


> I have new age beliefs and I am bisexual but I still believe we will be ok if we keep Jesus the priority. Maybe he came here so people like me still have a chance.


Friend, you mentioned that you are bisexual. If you were to die right now and face God, do you think he will let you in into heaven even though you are bisexual? Lets see what The Bible says, shall we.

1 Corinthians 6:9-10 Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate (homosexuals), nor abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.

Notice that Paul says "be not deceived". The word of God has made it clear that homosexuals and anything in between will not inherit the kingdom of God. You may be bisexual, and think God is ok with it. If you think being bisexual is ok, the God that created men and women to be together, then you need to examine yourself as Paul tells us if you are in the faith (2 Corinthians 13:5). You need to repent (turn from your sins) and turn to Christ. I don't want you to go to hell, that's why I'm telling you this.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Andres124 said:


> Friend, you mentioned that you are bisexual. If you were to die right now and face God, do you think he will let you in into heaven even though you are bisexual? Lets see what The Bible says, shall we.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:9-10 Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate (homosexuals), nor abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.
> 
> Notice that Paul says "be not deceived". The word of God has made it clear that homosexuals and anything in between will not inherit the kingdom of God. You may be bisexual, and think God is ok with it. If you think being bisexual is ok, the God that created men and women to be together, then you need to examine yourself as Paul tells us if you are in the faith (2 Corinthians 13:5). You need to repent (turn from your sins) and turn to Christ. I don't want you to go to hell, that's why I'm telling you this.


Yes, I do believe if I were to die right now I would go to heaven. This forum is not for debate so I am going to leave it with that and only ask that you respect my beliefs as I respect yours.

God bless you on your path,
BeHereNow


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeHereNow said:


> Yes, I do believe if I were to die right now I would go to heaven. This forum is not for debate so I am going to leave it with that and only ask that you respect my beliefs as I respect yours.
> 
> God bless you on your path,
> BeHereNow


Friend, you are deceiving yourself. What you are doing is called idolatry. You have created a god in your imagination that doesn't exist out of your mind. You have created a god that is ok with being a homosexual, and you think God is going to turn a blind eye to sin. The whole Bible is against the sin of homosexuality. I have heard some people even say that Jesus never mentioned anything about homosexuality. But these people don't realize that the whole Bible is Jesus Christ's word, not just the red letters. Homosexuality is a choice, no one is born like that. Romans chapter 1 makes that very clear. BeHereNow you know homosexuality is a sin, and you really think God is going to turn a blind eye to sin? I'm not here to start a big debate on that, but I'm just telling you what The Bible says and what God thinks about homosexuality. Homosexuality goes against nature, God's design. God did not design us to like our same sex. Men are supposed to be with women, and women with men. My friend here are some verses you can look up on your Bible about homosexuality, (Leviticus 20:13, 1 Corinthians 6:9-11, Romans 1:24-27).


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> I think the God of Abraham Isaac and Jacob is evil and I don't like his ****ing North Korea style totalitarianism. So I decided to become New Age, because that God is better. But suppose I'm wrong and mean people like Pat Robertson are right. Will I go to hell?


How can he be evil? He gave you life, and the only thing he demands is that you follow some eazy rules and get baptized in the spirit. Your reward will be heaven for ever and ever.

God made himself human in the form of Jesus christ, he died for all sins.

No one can have so much love for humans like god, he died for you and can give you enternal life, he dont care what you have done, how you look etc, he loves you for who you are.

Hell? Enternal death. Jesus says its the second death which destroys the soul.

Only way to enter heaven is thru Jesus son the god.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

7th.Streeter said:


> I know how you feel, I feel god has proven he doesn't like me much either.. :/


To get the love of god, pray that you want to repent and want to have Jesus with you and then follow the rules of New Testament, then you will get help from the god of Israel.

The way you think is like: "i want money, but i dont want to work, uuh money hates me".


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

sprinter said:


> Where in the Bible does it say anyone "goes to" an ever-lasting hell(torment) anyway?


http://www.biblestudytools.com/topical-verses/hell-bible-verses/


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> Not really, but just a quick question, do you think suicide victims go to hell?


Well....murder is forbidden. Killing yourself is murder.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

ljubo said:


> http://www.biblestudytools.com/topical-verses/hell-bible-verses/


None of those mention eternal torment though but rather the "second death" or describe an eternal death.


----------



## Hope87 (Feb 23, 2016)

It's Jesus's way or the highway? Lol, Jesus sounds like a bossy girlfriend.


----------



## porter (Jan 22, 2016)

No one is going to the Christian hell because hell is a Christian hoax and a very damnable heresy taught from the very depths of Satan. It was conceived in the perverted minds of certain early "church fathers" to scare and control the masses only a few hundred years after Christ's earthly ministry. Which is why God inspired Peter to write about the horrible things people would be teaching and preaching in the centuries to come all in the name of the God they claim to worship.

2Pe 2:1 But there were false prophets also among the people, *even as there shall be false teachers among you*, who privily shall bring in damnable heresies, even denying the Lord that bought them, and bring upon themselves swift destruction.

Before the first century A.D. there was no word in any language that carried the meaning of "eternal" or "for ever". By that time the Scriptures had already been written and then translated into many other languages. It does not help that our modern English translations such as the King James Version family of bibles were translated from the Latin, which were translated from the Hebrew and Greek. In other words we rely on translations which were translated from OTHER translations. So a lot will "get lost in translation" naturally.

It really truly is an evil thing to teach people they will be tortured "for ever" in literal flame and fire with no hope for redemption. It's pretty disgusting if you think long and hard about it. Many have made God out to be a monster when they claim He could make such a place for those who go against His will.

For those God may be calling out of the evil teachings and lies, may God give you eyes to see and ears to hear what the Spirit it saying to the Churches.

The below is excerpted from: http://bible-truths.com/23-minutes-in-hell.html

_







*is a Christian Hoax*_
_*L. Ray Smith debunks the Christian doctrine of an eternal hell while giving 
a Scriptural critique and commentary on New York Times best selling book:*_
_*"23 Minutes in Hell"* 
*By Bill Wiese*_​_
Bill Wiese says the grotesque monster pictured above is exactly like one he saw in his recent visit to hell. Bill says that millions of demons in hell torture billions of people for all eternity. Thank God that such creatures nowhere exist but in the troubled minds of some Christian opportunists who prey on people's fears. __The Scriptures know nothing of any such hideous monsters assigned to torture most of humanity for all eternity. The Apostle Peter warned that in the last days * "false teachers"* would bring into the Church, what he called * "damnable heresies"* (II Pet. 2:1)._
_There is no doctrine on earth that is more false or more damnable than the Christianized pagan doctrine of endless torture for which there is no redeeming value or purpose whatsoever._​_Click here to go directly to the critique of Bill's book
or
Click here to go directly to Bill's 50 Contradictions_​_I couldn't count the number of times I have been sent a link or an admonition to view or read "23 Minutes in Hell" authored by Bill Wiese. I have been warned that because I utterly reject their teaching that God will torture most of humanity in such an hell, that one day I will end up in this very hell that Bill describes in his book. They have assured me that I will then believe in their God-forsaken hell-hole of Satanic terrorism._
_I am not alone, however, in condemning this godless, insane concept of God's Judgment._
_What my detractors fail to understand or at least fail to teach, is that there are literally hundreds of divinely inspired Scriptures that teach the ultimate salvation of all humanity, which will leave no one to be subjected to an eternity of insane torture. The only source that can be used to know whether there is a God Who will impart a future life of immortality to all of His creatures is the Holy Scriptures._
_The Church teaches that God's "desire" to save all (I Tim. 2:4) is but a weak and unattainable wish. Man's supposed "free will," is what prevents most of humanity from choosing God as his Saviour, and so most cannot be saved. This, however, is utter unscriptural nonsense, which we will examine throughout this paper._
_And so, with great enthusiasm, I am told that soon it will be too late for me (there is apparently a strict timeline in which one must either be saved or lost forever). I have been warned that I (and ultimately most of humanity) will soon have my eternal destiny irrevocably sealed and sentenced to the fire pits of hell, with zero chance of any future redemption._
_My teaching of the Scriptures that Jesus not only is "the Saviour of the world" (I John 4:14), but that He will ultimately save the world, is reason enough for Christian theologians to condemn me to hell._​_*IS THERE A LITERAL PLACE OF PUNISHMENT CALLED "HELL?"
IS THE PUNISHMENT OF THIS HELL EVERLASTING-ETERNAL?*_​_Many Christians have a very strong opinion of things that they know virtually nothing about. Hundreds of times I have been told that "hell" is a literal place of literal fire which is everlasting or eternal. They have no proof of any such thing. Time and again I am told: "The Bible is LITERAL, Ray. You have to take it literally." Oh really, and do they even believe their own words?_
_Let's see if you believe the Bible teaches a literal hell of literal fire that lasts literally for eternity._
_----------------------------------_

Peace and bless all those who will have the courage to "come out of her my people" (Rev_18:4)


Porter_
_​


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

We are already in hell.Hell is on earth...All of the poverty, world hunger, environment destruction, wars, abuse etc all these are hell.If New Age beliefs will help some people become their better self and this way they will be able to help humanity and earth, then, no it won't lead no one into hell.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Unfortunately hell is infinitely worse than on earth. "new age" is just one of many deceptions that can lead to far worse things and eventual terrible outcome for the soul. There's no need to generalize about the whole faith based on hypocritical evangelists.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just saw this thread resurrected. 

I miss JTHearts lol.


----------

